# Airframes paintings as promised.



## Airframes (Sep 20, 2008)

For those of you who asked, here's a sample of some of my paintings, and one of my profiles.
The paintings are:- 
'Final Flight'. 625 Sqn. Lancaster. (Shot down that night over Stuttgart.)
'Lakeland-Low Level' Tornados over Cumbria.
'Jaguars in the Gulf.'
'Phantoms Inbound.' Phantom FG1's, 111 Sqn. over the Scottish coast.
Profile - Hunter F6. 66 Sqn. R.A.F. Acklington, 1959.
Hope you like them!
Terry.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 20, 2008)

Oops! Sorry, I thought I'd re-sized them to 800 x 600 !


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 20, 2008)

Lovely stuff Terry!


----------



## evangilder (Sep 20, 2008)

Wow, nice work, Terry!


----------



## Matt308 (Sep 20, 2008)

Love the Jaguar painting. All very well done. It appears you have a real eye for detail. Excellent.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 20, 2008)

Thanks guys! I'll post some more in due course.


----------



## Wildcat (Sep 21, 2008)

Real nice Terry! I especially like the Tornado painting


----------



## Lucky13 (Sep 21, 2008)

Love them Terry, especially the Lanc!!


----------



## lesofprimus (Sep 21, 2008)

Great great work.... Im more than impressed with ur ability...


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 21, 2008)

Damn fine work Terry!


----------



## Micdrow (Sep 21, 2008)

Great job there Terry.


----------



## rochie (Sep 21, 2008)

love the jaguar's terry


----------



## Wurger (Sep 23, 2008)

Nice stuff Terry.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Sep 23, 2008)

Don't ya just hate talented people?  

Nice work Terry!

TO


----------



## Airframes (Sep 23, 2008)

Thanks, Wurger and TO; glad you liked them!
Terry.


----------



## Heinz (Sep 24, 2008)

Been said but I'll say it again, fantastic work mate!


----------



## Njaco (Sep 24, 2008)

Love those Phantoms! Would look great on my wall! 

Good stuff Terry!!


----------



## Airframes (Sep 25, 2008)

Well, Njaco, I loaned the original to someone, and never got it back, otherwise you could have it for a moderate sum! Can always do you (or other members) one if you want, your choice of aircraft/scene, at cost price plus P&P. I normally work to 20x30, 24x36 inches, or larger, oils on canvas.


----------



## Njaco (Sep 25, 2008)

Ohhhh, how much stuff I've lost on a loaner to a friend!!


----------



## Marcel (Sep 26, 2008)

Good stuff, can I use one of them for siggies? 

But seriously, looking excellent.


----------



## Thorlifter (Sep 26, 2008)

Good work Terry. Your far more talented than I.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 26, 2008)

Thank you for your kind comments, Thorlifter and Marcel.
And yes, Marcel, you can use one for your 'siggy' if you wish, it would be nice to see some of my work go 'global'!! Just add a credit somewhere, only small, just to cover the copyright, you know?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 26, 2008)

Very good work. I really like them. I wish I had half the talent.


----------



## Marcel (Sep 26, 2008)

Airframes said:


> Thank you for your kind comments, Thorlifter and Marcel.
> And yes, Marcel, you can use one for your 'siggy' if you wish, it would be nice to see some of my work go 'global'!! Just add a credit somewhere, only small, just to cover the copyright, you know?



Thanks, I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Sep 27, 2008)

Truly Awesome work Airframes,lovin the Phantoms,nice angle and nice livery's


----------



## T Bolt (Jun 8, 2010)

Just found this thread Terry. Those pictures are beautiful! I didn't know you painted. Absolutely wonderful!=D>


----------



## Airframes (Jun 8, 2010)

Heck! I'd forgotten all about this thread! Thanks very much Glenn. I still paint, although it's a bit more difficult these days, due to the worsening effects of Rheumatoid Arthritis - been trying to finish a painting of Harriers in Belize for the last year!!


----------



## ozhawk40 (Jun 8, 2010)

WOW, Great paintings Terry! I've missed this thread also, so I'm glad it's 'resurfaced'. The set of Jags is brilliant and my favourite. 

Cheers

Peter


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 8, 2010)

Wow!!! Missed this thread first time around. Those are fantastic Terry!!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks Peter and Aaron !


----------



## GrauGeist (Jun 8, 2010)

Dang...I've known about your artwork, Terry...but I never saw these (or this thread) until now...

Well done on all the paintings posted!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 8, 2010)

Dam, nicely done!


----------



## rochie (Jun 9, 2010)

was nice to see those again Terry, you should have posted the shell house raid one, my personal favourite.
i've been lucky enough to have seen some of Terry's work in person and have been given a painting that i must find the time to go and collect from him, cheers mate


----------



## Airframes (Jun 9, 2010)

Thanks very much to all of you for the kind words.
The painting is sitting here waiting for you Karl mate.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 11, 2010)

As I was the winner of both catagories, Members Choice and First Place, of the very first Build we did, I am in possession of one of Terry's pieces, titled "The Bluff", showcasing the P-47D of Major James Goodson.... The only piece of WW2 Avaition artwork I own, and Im extremely proud of it..

Excellent work once again Terry...


----------



## Airframes (Jun 11, 2010)

Thanks Dan. I don't think I sent you the other bits and pieces and photos for that print, did I?


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 11, 2010)

Ive got a certificate of authenticity stating its print 1 of 1 signed by u, as well as a short write up of the plane/pilots history....

And ur certainly welcome Terry...


----------



## hawkeye2an (Jun 11, 2010)

My first look at this thread also. Nice work Terry, are you still plugging away at it?


----------



## Airframes (Jun 11, 2010)

Thanks Hawk, and yes, I'm still painting, although it's a bit more difficult these days as the rheumatoid arthritis gets worse.
Dan, I'll dig out the pics of Blakelsees P47, showing the holes and oil stains after that combat, and get them to you.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jun 11, 2010)

Cool Terry, thanks Brother..


----------



## A4K (Jun 12, 2010)

Great work Terry! Love the Phantom and Tornado paintings especially!


----------



## Resi Soma Aji (Jun 25, 2010)

Love those paintings. Very-very nice.
Are they done on gouache?
I do mine on pen and ink.
I post one of them as a reply on bf109 and ratta.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## HOUSTON (Jun 25, 2010)

Terry,

WOW !! Thise are realy BEAUTIFUL and they show depth and clarity... WONDEROUS art work..

NICE!!!!

HOUSTON.


----------



## Geedee (Jun 25, 2010)

Crickey !.

Some stunning work there Terry, you should be proud of that skill


----------



## Airframes (Jun 25, 2010)

Thanks very much indeed Resi, Houston and Gary.
Resi, they are all oils on canvas, with most being around 30 x 40 inches (75 x 100cm), and the smallest around 24 x 30 inches (60 x 75cm).
Karl (rochie) mentioned the print of the Shell House raid. The painting was produced in time for the 50th anniversary of 'Operation Carthage', the attack on Gestapo HQ in the Shell House in Copenhagen, 21/3/1945. A limited edition print run was produced, to help raise funds to cover the cost of a memorial to the aircrew lost on the raid, and these were signed, in Copenhagen on the day, by aircrew who participated, SOE operatives, and surviving Danish Resistance members who had escaped from the building. (the memorial is a Mosquito prop blade, cast in bronze, above the entrance to the current Shell House shop.)
I was fortunate to have access to many unpublished photos, and the actual film footage of the raid and, after nearly seven years of research and correspondance with my friend Derek Carter, in Denmark, was able to portray the raid accurately.
Here's a pic of the painting.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 25, 2010)

WOW! That's fricken gorgeous!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jun 26, 2010)

Wow...........am I glad this thread has been resurrected. These are beautiful Terry, you're a very talented man and I love the Tornado even if it's a 12 Squadron beast.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 26, 2010)

Thanks Vic, it's nice to hear! The Tornado was going to be done as prints, signed by the display crew(s), but the bl**dy Sqaudron moved up to Lossie at the wrong time !!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 26, 2010)

Great work Terry!!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jun 26, 2010)

Damn fine work there Terry!!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 26, 2010)

Thanks very much H and Wayne.


----------



## VALENGO (Jun 29, 2010)

Man, you have the touch... congrats and keep painting!!!


----------



## Airframes (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words V !


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jun 29, 2010)

That is SPECTACULAR Terry!!! Thank you for sharing. That is nice.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 29, 2010)

Thanks very much Aaron. Never did get my royalties for when it was used as a book cover by a very well-known author!


----------



## T Bolt (Jun 29, 2010)

Beautiful Terry! I can understand how it took you so long to get all the detail correct.


----------



## Airframes (Jun 30, 2010)

Thanks Glenn. I missed something though. Apparently, there were three guys in white lab coats, standing on the top of the clock tower in the right foreground, having a crafty smoke! Bet they got a shock as the Mossie roared over!


----------



## Torch (Jun 30, 2010)

very very nice.........


----------



## Airframes (Jun 30, 2010)

Thanks Torch.


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 28, 2012)

Just found this thread while looking for something else. Fantastic paintings Terry. Do you even sleep?

Geo


----------



## A4K (Apr 28, 2012)

Sure are great, good stuff Terry!


----------



## Airframes (Apr 28, 2012)

Thanks Geo and Evan - I'd forgotten about this thread.


----------



## woljags (Apr 28, 2012)

wow didn't know you were into painting too Terry,great work mate


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 28, 2012)

An occasional wink between drinking, painting, modeling and womanizing....


----------

